# Intel Gigabit CT Desktop-Adapter / Windows 10



## pablodiscobar (19. September 2015)

Hallo,
da ich in letzter Zeit Probleme mit meinem Realtek onboard Netzwerk Controller hatte, habe ich mir eine Intel EXPI9301CT Gigabit CT gekauft. 
Soweit so gut... Im Vorfeld habe ich mich natürlich nach einem verfügbaren Windows 10 Treiber erkundigt, und diesen auch auf der Intel-Seite gefunden: 
Network Connectivity â€” Intel® Gigabit Ethernet Adapters Drivers and Software

Nachdem ich die Karte eingebaut und Realtek deinstalliert habe, wollte ich den Treiber installieren. Aber während dem Installationsvorgang wird mir mitgeteilt, dass kein Intel-Adapter gefunden wurde... 
Im Geräte-Manager wird mir die Karte jedoch angezeigt. Hab ich den falschen Treiber ? Oder gibt es doch keine Windows 10 Treiber ?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## MountyMAX (26. September 2015)

du brauchst keinen Treiber, selbst unter Windows 7 war dieser (bei mir damals) schon vorhanden und wurde durch Windows Update immer wieder mit aktualisiert


----------



## KeBeNe (26. September 2015)

Kommt drauf an was der native windowstreiber alles mit liefert, meist fehlen einige Einstellmöglichkeiten,  was du probieren kannst, das treiberpaket manuell installieren.


----------

